

Share your ideas - evancaine

I've just been through my ideas file and realised there are several that have been in there for a while. I doubt I'll implement them but I'd be interested in others' opinions. Here are a few in no particular order.<p>anyone else care to share?<p>ev
======
GavinB
A version of social discussion site optimized for continuous discussion around
a topic. One of my biggest complaints about HN is that it is very reactionary
and every discussion ends in 24-48 hours. One of the reasons we have less
"Hacker News" is that we've exhausted superficial discussions of a lot of
topics and don't have a way to go more in-depth.

I have some ideas about how to implement this but I don't want to spam the
comments with a long essay.

~~~
derefr
I've thought about this one too. I think I can write less than an essay,
though: the solution is basically tagging in reverse. Comment threads aren't
attached to individual links, but rather to tags (thus there is a 1:1
correspondence between "tag" and "discussion"; the words can be used
interchangeably.) Discussions keep a list at the top of all the articles that
go into them. The score of a link isn't an independent variable, but rather
the sum of the "relevance" scores for each link-tag pair (that is, the weights
of the graph edges.)

~~~
joshu
so, an IRC channel?

~~~
derefr
Not quite—it's about half-way in between a Reddit-like model and an IRC
server. Unlike an IRC server, everything someone "says" (links to) must be
cross-posted to all the threads/channels they think it's applicable to,
instead of hidden within the context of the conversation being had at the
moment. Unlike an IRC server, people can vote on the articles' relevances to
each conversation. And unlike an IRC server, the articles with the highest
aggregate relevances show up on a "front page." It would take about the same
amount of work to make an IRC service daemon that managed voting and gave a
"front page" listing as it would to extend a social-news/bookmarking service
with tag-link-pair voting and move discussions to tags. Plus, I think the IRC
culture would be less willing to accept the resulting "conversation bleed"
than the social-news/bookmarking culture.

------
petercooper
\- Twitter digest. A Web tool that makes it easy for me to select a bunch of
tweets (such as those in response to a question I raised, or just some I find
on a search) and then have them repackaged into images or nice HTML I can put
on my blog. Sorta like <http://twictur.es> but on speed.

\- Better niche content aggregator. Like a "Planet" site but not pulling
everything from the sources.. I don't wanna see non-Ruby related stuff on
PlanetRubyonRails, for example.

\- A site that lets you put in a URL and then a day/hour/whatever later
e-mails you a link to a ZIP archive of that site for you to download for safe
keeping. (I think I saw something like this a few days ago, but it's been on
my list a while.)

\- A blog like LifeHacker but just for coders/developers.

\- A blog called something like "Lifeform A Day" that has a basic post about a
different type of life/animal each day.

\- A Web app dedicated to helping you make headlines or titles for blog posts,
pages, etc. Has a giant swipe file of headlines from throughout the ages and
will switch in and out terms of your selection automatically and let you
scroll through until you find something that works for you.

~~~
snitko
The last one: isn't that google?

~~~
petercooper
You can find swipe files with Google, though there's nothing really dedicated
to the task, and it'd be useful to have it switch nouns and verbs for you to
get a better immediate view when scanning ;-)

------
evancaine
\- a "proof of posting" service for email. You send emails via the service
which keeps hold of a copy for x years, accessible by the sender or recipient.
Useful for mailing assignments and other important documents

~~~
sengan
Add to that a proof of receipt mechanism using a webbug.

(Edit: a webbug is a small image with a unique identifier that is downloaded
by the client when the document is shown, assuming that image loading is
enabled)

------
snitko
Okay, there's been enough threads about sharing ideas on HN, but let me post
the one I thought about tonight.

I was thinking about eBook readers. About how convenient they could be for
reading not only books, but blogs, rss feeds, mail. How nice would it be if
they could also work as gps navigators, if they could play some video and post
to twitter. Now I know some of these devices already have these features, but
how about having a platform (like iPhone) and an application store for it?
Wouldn't it be great to open these devices for developers? Because, to think
about it, I spend about 1-1,5 reading rss headers and blogs a day and it's
really not that fun to sit in front of my desktop or notebook for that. I'd
like something more mobile, but not as small as a cellphone. And, I assume,
this could be one of the trends of the industry: we don't need to have these
large shiny screens anymore for something as trivial as reading.

~~~
chaosprophet
Might you be looking for the Crunchpad
[[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/03/crunchpad-the-launch-
pr...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/03/crunchpad-the-launch-
prototype/)]???

~~~
snitko
Close. But I bet the price for that is higher and it uses more energy. I would
like the device to have a screen exactly like ebook readers.

They also say CrunchPad uses browser as a platform, which makes it a bit
inconvenient to read pdf-s and do some other things. Not talking about writing
device-specific applications.

------
evancaine
\- chat rooms based on TV channels. Users can chat live via IM/sms/tweet about
the show currently being viewed.

~~~
doosra
The big problem I see in the implementation of this idea: How does _one_ forum
handle the mass of users? I'm not talking about technical issues, more of the
user experience. How can all users engage in the discussion without being
overwhelmed?

~~~
cjg
Each user could pick how many other users they want in the forum. They would
get a random sample of all the users. Not happy with the selection? Kick that
person out of your forum and get another one from the pool automatically.

------
vijayr
something to reduce the waiting time while making customer service calls. may
be an iphone app. I specify the service (PSEG), time I would be available (4
pm to 9pm), expiry date (3 days). It would call the damn service on my behalf,
and connect me once a human is on the other side, without disrupting any of
the other phone tasks. no clue how it is technically possible, or if something
like this already exists.

~~~
chaosprophet
Since the iphone is not advanced enough to support background processes, the
only way it would be possible would be through a server side process.
Interesting idea, and definitely worth a try I guess.

~~~
lukifer
> Since the iphone is not advanced enough to support background processes

To be pedantic, the OS fully supports this. Apple simply doesn't allow third-
party processes to do so (yet). Might be doable using push notifications,
though.

------
evancaine
\- an online log/journal for numeric information. You IM, tweet or email the
info to the service where it gets logged for later review and analysis. Useful
for keeping track of calories, exercise, mileage e.t.c

~~~
tcrayford
<http://www.daytum.com> sorta does this

------
sixspeed
I love this thread.

While considering what I could add - all I could think of was an old
Neighborhood comic that pictured a guy in a suit and tie slumped against a
building holding a tin cup in his hand. Around his neck is a sign that reads
"My mind is a hodge-podge of half-baked ideas."

My biorhythm must be off today. Yeah, that must be it.

------
callmeed
1\. An URL shortening service for online stores. Online stores embed some JS
into their store templates. Every page that displays a product now has an
option to "share this product" (sort of like the UserVoice/GetSatisfaction
"Feedback" tab). Clicking the tab/button gives the visitor a short URL for the
product and options to share on Twitter/Facebook. Charge based on number of
products. I actually think this could work (1 big customer and you're ramen
profitable). If anyone is interested in teaming up on it, let me know.

2\. A small .5-2TB hard drive or SSD array with a small cable. At the end of
the cable is a memory-card shaped connector. The drive attaches to your
digital camera's via the tripod screw. The cable goes into your memory card
slot. Device acts like a high-capacity memory card. Perhaps even works as a
RAID to prevent corruption.

~~~
trafficlight
Number 2 would be awesome.

I've been wishing there was a CompactFlash to hard drive adapter for a while
now.

------
evancaine
\- an online noticeboard. When I was at uni, notices relevant to my group of
students were either emailed out to everyone or uploaded as a word document to
a shared drive. The former flooded my inbox with irrelevant notices, the
latter was a pain to have to keep checking. Instead, I can imagine an online
noticeboard with tags/directories and expiration dates set by the authors.
Users would get a ping when a new notice went up for the tags/directories they
had subscribed to.

~~~
kwamenum86
You COULD use the Twitter hammer for this nail

------
hanskuder
A small device embedded in a car's dashboard that monitors events such as: \-
Anti-lock brakes or traction control kicking in (slippery road conditions) \-
Drastic changes in temperature/humidity (potential for ice, fog, or whatever)
\- Current speed (traffic flow)

and uploads this data, along with GPS coordinates, to a central server via
cell phone data link or WiMax or something. Aggregate data about traffic speed
and weather conditions nearby could be sent out to subscribers for display on
an in-dash device:

"Hey, I see that 1.3 miles ahead on Hwy 494 three cars reported traction
control kicking in within the last 20 minutes. Be careful!"

Getting manufacturers' cooperation for hooking into the cars' computers would
be really tough. But the technology is perfectly feasible.

~~~
trafficlight
This is a cool idea.

Along the same car lines: I'd like a small computer in my car that would
record all of it's vital information. Fuel trims, coolant temperature, air
flow, plus things like speed and rpms. The computer would track trends to let
you know of any problems that may come up or to make sure you are getting the
best performance. The computer would also sync up wirelessly, either Wifi or a
3G network.

It might also be interesting to have a website that compared your stats to
others of the same make/model.

I'm not sure the technical requirements for such a thing, but obviously the
car companies would have to be in on it.

------
bufordtwain
A realistic yet inexpensive robot hand that can curl its fingers in response
to a remote wearer (wearing a glove). Would enable physical handshakes over
the internet. And probably other things as well, people being as creative as
they are...

~~~
Timothee
That would be perfect for when somebody contacts you by email about millions
of dollars to share. Once there's a real physical handshake, they would have
no way to back out of that deal! Too much honor at stake!

~~~
trafficlight
Or if they do back out, you can stab them in the face across the internet.
Provided you can get them to put a knife the robot hand first.

<http://www.bash.org/?4281>

------
evancaine
\- a site making it easy for people to share their photo essays. There are
plenty of photo sharing sites and plenty of photo essay sites from the big
boys but I've yet to find a site that makes it easy for people to share their
photo essays.

~~~
cousin_it
<http://tabblo.com>

------
gradschool
Single sender email addresses -- The idea is that a subscriber to the service
gives out a separate email address to each friend or associate that he's
willing to hear from (maybe from serialized business cards or whatever). The
mail server accepts and records the first sender to any previously unused
address, and subsequently performs a policy dependent action (e.g., blocking)
when mail to that address is received from any other sender. Return addresses
on outoging mail also have to be handled consistently. Not sure if there's a
market but I know I'd use it myself.

Any non-obvious flaws?

~~~
lionheart
What if the friend you gave the card to has several email addresses? Or
changes his address and tries to email you from the new one?

~~~
gradschool
Bayesean filtering? If it's trained on a corpus of mail from the same person,
it could be more effective than in the general case.

~~~
jorgem
Until they forward you a mail.

------
alexmacgregor
I think there's some good new communication tools around at the moment but
it's an area I think that's difficult to monetize. (Facebook and Twitter IMO
will have to look at something in addition to advertising.)

I would say there's plenty of opportunities for online marketplaces.

Internet growth in Asia right now, and potentially Africa in the future, will
open up tonnes and the need to exchange goods and services.

Developing economies will want the same consumer goods as we do, and offcourse
the enterprise will need the tools in order to provide these.

------
GavinB
A microfinance or charity site (ala Kiva.com) that lets you skype with the
recipient of the charity at the moment of giving.

Translation and synchronicity would be major obstacles to this.

------
lukifer
A tablet-like touchscreen computer designed specifically for use in the
kitchen, designed to mount on a fridge or cabinet. Inventories fridge and
pantry, possibly with the aid of a barcode reader or camera to read UPCs.
Connects via Wi-Fi to a recipe database, and attempts to find recipes based on
fridge inventory, with full health statistics for each meal. (Oh, and a media
player wouldn't hurt either.)

If the UI/UX was polished right, I think it could go very mainstream.

------
bufordtwain
A portable camera/audio system transmits what the wearer is seeing and hearing
to an online audience in real-time. The wearer would be a "remote virtual
tourist" and would respond to directions from the online viewers and would
walk around allowing the online viewers to travel to places virtually.

------
nico
Yet another:

\- Online business cards: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=725195>

I have a few more, but I don't want to spam. I guess I should setup a blog for
this.

~~~
harknesslabs
<http://card.ly>

~~~
nico
Looks like a good start! Thanks for the link.

------
GavinB
A discussion site with a page for every wikipedia article. The discussion
would be focused on general consideration of the subject, not the content of
the article. You could discuss anything from your favorite band to Bernoulli's
principle.

------
nico
I have a few ideas I commented on an old post in HN. Here's the first one:

\- Payments management system: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=725232>

------
nico
Second idea:

\- Customer help crowdsourced by customers:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=725217>

------
gruseom
Someday I want to make websites to run experiments on subliminal perception.

------
jorgem
Better health care.

------
anibal
A python console in the web. maybe this exist

